# Lake Darling Fishing Report



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

It's been a late year for me and Lake Darling.Due to a couple weak ice incidents from friends,I decided to hold off later this year on the lake and tried my luck on neighboring waters.With some time off this week I've made two trips out onto the lake.The first trip was only about 4 hours and was mostly spent moving around and looking for the fish.Didn't find any in the more traditional areas,found them much more shallow.Fished jiggin spoons tipped with full minnows north of Grano in between 9-13 ft.Fish activity was high,but only during low light periods of the day were they aggressive.When the first walleye came,it was followed by many.Took a nice limit of 17" fish.My guess is the shallows will still be good until the new year.

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------

